# Hublot big bang pop art - is this a joke?



## Janhy

Are there actually people who are spending $20,000 for these pieces of crap, or even around $40,000 for the gold ones. You would think anyone spending this type of money would at least put in a slight amount of research, barely scrape together enough to realise that Hublot is trash. Even the type of idiot who buys a piece purely for flash would not be this foolish would they? The only type of person I can imagine buying one of these is some rich oil Arab who probably doesn't have the slightest care and will throw it out after a week anyway.

And to think these are supposed to be "prestigious"limited editions.








I think I found one of these in a box of cereal once.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

THere are folks who buy stuff like this. There is a certain lifestyle these guys are after and they know what they are doing and while we at WUS might not get it, these do actually sell. I was at an AD when someone walked in, paid cash and bought this








Go figure


----------



## MarqDePombal

Not a joke...it's called art  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Floyd Mayweather


----------



## Janhy

jilgiljongiljing said:


> THere are folks who buy stuff like this. There is a certain lifestyle these guys are after and they know what they are doing and while we at WUS might not get it, these do actually sell. I was at an AD when someone walked in, paid cash and bought this
> View attachment 6667930
> 
> 
> Go figure


I don't think I would be able to control myself. What did they look like, what sort of person did they give the impression of?

And wait a minute, what were you doing there too...


----------



## vince.cb

Lol people who buy these types of items should not get you this angry. And if they do, maybe you have underlying feelings towards them? 

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## Janhy

vince.cb said:


> Lol people who buy these types of items should not get you this angry. And if they do, maybe you have underlying feelings towards them?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


Not angry, just a mixture of curious and amused.


----------



## Robert Samuel

Well, to each their own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

m'god you're all over the place, love the colors scheme, Veda where art thou??


----------



## gangrel

There is a thread, I believe over in The Cafe, about peoples' most disliked brands. I do believe Hublot has garnered its fair share of votes. Hublot is the first maker where I can't find ANY model I like, visually. The Classic Fusion is close, but I don't like the screws in the bezel. 

And some of their pieces are far worse. Yes, OPs pic is clashing, garish, and cartoonish, and my vision of someone who would wear it is one of complete emotional immaturity...but it is, at least, readable. Hey, even VC has pieces I don't like at all...but very few that, on a scale of 1 to 10, rate -10. Half of the Hublot models, it seems, fall BELOW -10.


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Beauty and taste is in the eye of the beholder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilitig8

Given this collection is designed for women, I actually kinda like it. The right outfit and accessories on the right woman and the watch could be stunning, something like this just with the right shades of pink and green along with a bright green croc Hermes Constance bag with gold hardware.


----------



## drhr

ilitig8 said:


> Given this collection is designed for women, I actually kinda like it. The right outfit and accessories on the right woman and the watch could be stunning, something like this just with the right shades of pink and green along with a bright green croc Hermes Constance bag with gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 6668714


You have lived many lives sir, and in at least one (maybe this one) you were/are a master of design . . .


----------



## Veda

OP are you a girl? If not then you probably won't understand. Also you're probably not a modern art collector so won't understand that either. All watches are jewelries and as such tools. At all price range they can be used as tools and it's just a matter of whether you can use it or not.


----------



## watchRus

Hublot should get Michael Kors to design their watches for females. ;-)


----------



## watch_hor

The way I see it, if you are eyeing up or have this watch you are probably among the super rich (regardless of gender) and by extension of that have most likely lost your mind at this point. The consumer of said watch then probably also thinks taking baths in Perrier, having a pet Chimp named bubbles, doing coke bumps off of hookers is all normal. Which then makes owning a cartoonish watch pretty much tame. It's all relative.


----------



## ilitig8

drhr said:


> You have lived many lives sir, and in at least one (maybe this one) you were/are a master of design . . .


I don't know about that but any women's fashion sense I have comes from many enjoyable hours spent watching my wife try on outfits. I did ask her approval prior to posting and she ask me why a green bag and not a pink one, when I replied the Constance was a shoulder bag and would present against the blouse and if I had picked a handbag I would have picked a pink bag as it would be carried low against the skirt (unless carried like a 1950's airline stewardess) I got a peck on the cheek and detected a distinct waft of self satisfaction at her tutelage mixed with a greater air of "I expect to see you chop some wood or kill a bear with your bare hands this weekend before I begin to question your manhood".


----------



## drhr

ilitig8 said:


> I don't know about that but any women's fashion sense I have comes from many enjoyable hours spent watching my wife try on outfits. *I did ask her approval prior to posting* and she ask me why a green bag and not a pink one, when I replied the Constance was a shoulder bag and would present against the blouse and if I had picked a handbag I would have picked a pink bag as it would be carried low against the skirt (unless carried like a 1950's airline stewardess) I got a peck on the cheek and detected a distinct waft of self satisfaction at her tutelage mixed with a greater air of "I expect to see you chop some wood or kill a bear with your bare hands this weekend before I begin to question your manhood".


:-d I seriously thought that might've been a possibility but wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt . . . it's actually how I'd do it so spot on . . .


----------



## drhr

watch_hor said:


> The way I see it, if you are eyeing up or have this watch you are probably among the super rich (regardless of gender) and by extension of that have most likely lost your mind at this point. The consumer of said watch then probably also thinks taking baths in Perrier, having a pet Chimp named bubbles, doing coke bumps off of hookers is all normal. Which then makes owning a cartoonish watch pretty much tame. It's all relative.


Didn't know that's how Gates/Buffett, et all lives, interesting . . .


----------



## Veda

ilitig8 said:


> drhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have lived many lives sir, and in at least one (maybe this one) you were/are a master of design . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that but any women's fashion sense I have comes from many enjoyable hours spent watching my wife try on outfits. I did ask her approval prior to posting and she ask me why a green bag and not a pink one, when I replied the Constance was a shoulder bag and would present against the blouse and if I had picked a handbag I would have picked a pink bag as it would be carried low against the skirt (unless carried like a 1950's airline stewardess) I got a peck on the cheek and detected a distinct waft of self satisfaction at her tutelage mixed with a greater air of "I expect to see you chop some wood or kill a bear with your bare hands this weekend before I begin to question your manhood".
Click to expand...

I guess my wife would approve...


----------



## Veda

drhr said:


> :-d I seriously thought that might've been a possibility but wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt . . . it's actually how I'd do it so spot on . . .


You guys never post selfie neck down shots. I always wonder...


----------



## watch_hor

drhr said:


> Didn't know that's how Gates/Buffett, et all lives, interesting . . .


That's why I prefaced this by "if you are eyeing up or have this watch...".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

In any case if a guy can do this then it's normal for women to use any color they want top to bottom. Heck you guys haven't seen my yellow Isaia sportcoat with Barba peach shirt. Life should be colorful


----------



## ilitig8

Veda said:


> I guess my wife would approve...


I admit the bag was vaguely familiar but I held the laptop up and got "Oh yes that's the Celini Luggage blah blah blah LVMH blah blah blah Phoebe Philo Blah blah blah 2010 introduction...." (the same treatment she gets when she holds up a picture of a watch on her tablet and says "I like this") In the end I am pretty sure she agrees with your wife's taste.


----------



## wuyeah

No Joke. For those who got money and character not caring what everyone else thinks. 
It may not suit your taste but the same time, its not your money they are spending.


----------



## Veda

ilitig8 said:


> I admit the bag was vaguely familiar but I held the laptop up and got "Oh yes that's the Celini Luggage blah blah blah LVMH blah blah blah Phoebe Philo Blah blah blah 2010 introduction...." (the same treatment she gets when she holds up a picture of a watch on her tablet and says "I like this") In the end I am pretty sure she agrees with your wife's taste.


If only she's into watches then she'd be talking about movements. LOL


----------



## ilitig8

Veda said:


> In any case if a guy can do this then it's normal for women to use any color they want top to bottom. Heck you guys haven't seen my yellow Isaia sportcoat with Barba peach shirt. Life should be colorful


I must admit I admire your taste but my career has fostered a more Saville Row sensibility on the clock and a beach bum look off the clock.

I have always wondered where you are when you take these "I'm bored" selfies. The carpet reminds me of airports.

I will also say your strap sense has me waiting on bright orange and bright blue polished stingray straps and a light blue denim strap.


----------



## drhr

Veda said:


> You guys never post selfie neck down shots. I always wonder...


edited/expanded when it seemed it didn't post . . .


----------



## drhr

Veda said:


> You guys never post selfie neck down shots. I always wonder...


Wonder what? I pretty much wear jeans and t shirt with some black cross fits to work, not at work it's shorts, maybe t if I'm outside for any reason, super boring by your standards, besides no one wants to see my legs/feet, they're ugs (not to be confused with Uggs). . .


----------



## ilitig8

Veda said:


> If only she's into watches then she'd be talking about movements. LOL


Reminded me of something she wrote on her Facebook when I was out of town last year, she posted a picture of "her" (was my) Speedmaster Mk40 Cosmos and stated she "First world problem, I can't remember if it is manual or automatic wind" at least she knows some Speedys are manual and some automatic.


----------



## ilitig8

drhr said:


> Wonder what? I pretty much wear jeans and t shirt with some black cross fits to work, not at work it's shorts, maybe t if I'm outside for any reason, super boring by your standards, besides no one wants to see my legs/feet, they're ugs (not to be confused with Uggs). . .


You have the benefit of living in paradise, shorts are haute couture!


----------



## wuyeah

I admire his work casual style!


----------



## ilitig8

wuyeah said:


> I admire his work casual style!


Heff is rocking this under his PJs


----------



## Veda

ilitig8 said:


> I must admit I admire your taste but my career has fostered a more Saville Row sensibility on the clock and a beach bum look off the clock. I have always wondered where you are when you take these "I'm bored" selfies. The carpet reminds me of airports. I will also say your strap sense has me waiting on bright orange and bright blue polished stingray straps and a light blue denim strap.


Just 2 years ago I did the whole SR style but seeing my colleagues have relaxed and wear bright colors I have no choice but to follow suit But of course depending on whom I'm dealing with I dress accordingly.

Excellent selections for straps especially the denim. I haven't used mine yet as it's 21mm and the only ones matching would be the GS GMTs. You should make this though. I think your wife would approve:


----------



## Veda

ilitig8 said:


> I have always wondered where you are when you take these "I'm bored" selfies. The carpet reminds me of airports.


At the office. Unfortunately it wasn't my choice to pick the carpet. That was a corp decision though I own the building.


----------



## MarqDePombal

My gf is looking over my shoulder and wondering why I'm on a fashion forum  btw, very nice Phantom for Mrs Veda.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

MarqDePombal said:


> My gf is looking over my shoulder and wondering why I'm on a fashion forum  btw, very nice Phantom for Mrs Veda.


Thanks but this reminded me that I still owe a girl a beige Phantom. Ugh...


----------



## Robbyb03

Veda said:


> At the office. Unfortunately it wasn't my choice to pick the carpet. That was a corp decision though I own the building.


I'm glad you can pull off all kinds of different colors, but it's too much purple for me!


----------



## Glacier

vince.cb said:


> Lol people who buy these types of items should not get you this angry. And if they do, maybe you have underlying feelings towards them?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


One psychodynamic "theory" is that excessive contempt can be a sign of unconsciously noticing and hating that condemnable trait/desire in oneself... and in an effort to banish it (or the awareness of it) outside of one's consciousness... the person gets ultra sensitive and intolerant about it...

Could it be that... you secretly like these designs?!?!?
Just joking lol don't get mad


----------



## Veda

Robbyb03 said:


> I'm glad you can pull off all kinds of different colors, but it's too much purple for me!


It is Friday. A little extra won't hurt :-!


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing

drhr said:


> Didn't know that's how Gates/Buffett, et all lives, interesting . . .


Counterpoint: John McAfee (prior to the 2008 economic correction).

Also substitute pet chimp Bubbles with guns. Lots of guns.

Many others I'm sure. They don't make a commercial joking about Russian oligarch wealth for nothing:


----------



## 887146

I like the Pop Art Hublot. I can easily see it being used by classy women everywhere with very refined tastes, in very different ways. If my wife showed up in nice blue jeans and a nice white t-shirt wearing that watch, I'd kiss her immediately. Perfect standalone accessory.

Some of the mocking in this thread sounds as though people are offended by a styles they dislike. Why? Variety is the spice of life.

De gustibus non est disputandem.

We Hublot owners should be the last to fall in line with the stodgy, rigid, arrogant crowd that "knows what watches are supposed to look like."


----------



## Veda

L_P said:


> Some of the mocking in this thread sounds as though people are offended by a styles they dislike. Why? Variety is the spice of life.
> 
> De gustibus non est disputandem.
> 
> We Hublot owners should be the last to fall in line with the stodgy, rigid, arrogant crowd that "knows what watches are supposed to look like."


Bravo! That should show those snobs who think watches as tools instead of jewelries. Some of these people are simply ignorant over haute everything just because they can't afford them.


----------



## Janhy

I have to say guys for a woman that could look like a nice accessory you're right.

BUT why on earth would one spend tens of thousands on this when they can get something just like it with equal horological value for somewhere in the $5-10 range?


----------



## Rallyfan13

Janhy said:


> Are there actually people who are spending $20,000 for these pieces of crap, or even around $40,000 for the gold ones. You would think anyone spending this type of money would at least put in a slight amount of research, barely scrape together enough to realise that Hublot is trash. Even the type of idiot who buys a piece purely for flash would not be this foolish would they? The only type of person I can imagine buying one of these is some rich oil Arab who probably doesn't have the slightest care and will throw it out after a week


Very gracious. Are you a diplomat?


----------



## brandon\

Veda said:


> I guess my wife would approve...


So that's what Mr. Yuk has been up to these days&#8230;


----------



## Toothbras

Veda said:


> I guess my wife would approve...


Lol, anyone else see a face with the tongue out?

Edit: ^^^^^ beat me to it!!!


----------



## brandon\

Toothbras said:


> Lol, anyone else see a face with the tongue out?
> 
> Edit: ^^^^^ beat me to it!!!


https://reddit.com/r/Pareidolia


----------



## Heinz

As long as there are Kanyes, Cyruses, Biebers and ..........., there will be hella expensive stuff with no taste. Too bad we can't all be the AD that gets the sale though 

OOOkkkk... so, the "K" family is personas non grata becauuuuse......


----------



## Toothbras

brandon\ said:


> https://reddit.com/r/Pareidolia


Lol!


----------



## Watch Box

40k isn't a lot of money... To some it's pocket change.
I personally wouldn't buy stuff like that if money came out of my rectum every time I defecate.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello

Lots of ignorant noobs here. It is art. There is a difference between personal taste for certain visuals or look and just bad overall product.


----------



## MrNurse

Pop art? I don't know about that. I can see people buying B&R skull which is fine.
This one is a diff story...


----------

